# chemical pregnancy after IVF BFN - need advice



## rachelhopeful (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I am after some advice... I am thinking about tackling IVF again in August. I did not enjoy any of my first IVF process - but i think it's my only hope.  I miscarried after 2 days of my BFP, the nurses called it a chemical pregnancy. But weirdly said it was a positive outcome and that I should feel hopeful that at least it worked if only for a few days. And that i should be optimistic about IVF number 2 since at least something happened?

My question is why is this encouraging and if it didnt really work round 1 why should it work next time? Should I do anything any differently? 

I realise my questions probably cant be answered. But i am self funded, short of time (41) and I am just trying to work out if it is worth putting myself through this again.....

If anyone can offer any advice or support, I would appreciate it. DH says he'll support me whatever I choose to do (which isnt v helpful).

Lots of Love x


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Rachelhopeful

I had a MC at 7 weeks last time and know how disappointing it is, understatement!

Having had 2 BFNs and 1 BFP followed by MC I thought I should give up but consultants told me I should hav another go. They say the ladies that they struggle to help are where they can't identify the problem and they don't implant. So at least becoming pregnant indicates something is working. Lots of ladies without IF have MC and so on. I think once you accept this is a journey and not a once off solution it becomes a bit easier to continue trying. To keep trying on and on endlessly without success or change or indication of what the issues might be might be something to think twice about but I think you should give it another go. You don't want to be sitting here in a year wondering what if.

Its hard to maKe the decision to out yourself though it again having recovered. It seems insane. But I don't think they would advise another go if they really felt it wasn't worth it.

Good luck and take care  
X


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Rachelhopeful
Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy.     Only you can decide if you want to go through IVF again but you responded very well to your first cycle in terms of getting a BFP  - not that large a proportion of women get a BFP first time around - and as your clinic and Blinkbutton say, it is a good sign although obviously there are no guarantees.  In terms of what you could do differently, as Blinkbutton says, a lot of early pregnancies do end in miscarriages even for women without IF issues and then the women go on to have a healthy pregnancy next time around.  However, there is a lot you can do generally to get yourself into the best possible shape the next time around - diet, supplements, lifestyle changes, acupuncture etc - which won't do any harm and which might just make a difference. I remember how absolutely devastating my first IVF BFN was (and I guess that a chemical pregnancy is even worse). I somehow thought that it was a "cure" which would work, but, as Blinkbutton says, if you can accept that it's a journey it becomes a bit easier to keep going.  But it is a hard journey and only you know whether you want to put yourself through IVF again.  My advice would be to try and imagine how you will feel in 5 or 10 years if you don't try again.  Will you be regretting not trying again and wondering "what if..."?

    

Ellie


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I also had a chemical pregnancy after 1st ivf. Never really got a bfp as while the beta results were increasing they came back as inconclusive and one week later AF arrived. Clinic again said this was a positive outcome ...despite the negative result.  Guess it means the embryos developed, underwent cleavage (and whatever else an embryo needs to do!) and implanted....

I'll probably try once more but have to be realistic as I just turned 43 today :-( 
They said my odds were slightly higher than the average 42-43 years old but max 15%. So maybe you can get a more personalised predicted outcome for yourself from your clinic based on your first cycle...

Your situation was horrid thought, to get a bfp and then lose it so quickly. Mine was tough but the 2ww just turned into 3ww...so never really could celebrate any bfp.


----------



## rachelhopeful (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Pippi, Ellie and Blink,

Thanks for your messages. The doctors have suggested ICSI as well for next time as I only had one embryo implanted last time, the bill just keeps getting higher.....If only there wasnt a huge price tag attached to this it would make the decision easier and a negative outcome less painful... I am trying to be more healthy and having acupuncture - although can't help reaching for the wine when AF arrives. OK I'm going to go for it again in August... fingers crossed 

Thank you for your encouragement. xxx 

ps 

I am starting to feel like a scientist, it's such a medical learning curve


----------

